# Lol Piraya vs Oscar



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol I had to. I have two piraya's that are right at 2.5" in length and they were quite hungry. Sorry I have no pics, next time there will be a video but I'm getting more for a shoal first. It was bad, he fought back a little but they just tired him out an yeah................you get the idea. One oscar down more to come................


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Don't tell us you _had_ to. You obviously just wanted to. There is no reason you couldn't have fed them something else. I'm not upset you fed them the oscar though. They are your fish, you can do what you want with them.








~Taylor~


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

You're right, didn't HAVE to but I WANTED to cause everyone is always saying that oscars or cichlids would kill certain piranha and yada yada yada soooooooooooo ............. I thought I would try. And uhhhhhmmmm yeah he lost lol.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow you expected him to win? moron.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

no never said expected to win just said that there is always a debate on the net whether p's or ciclids would win just posting to let you know idiot


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2005)

Try a dovii next time









--Dan


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

dang u lucky, my 4 oscars killed both of my piranhas


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

no offense but...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Try a dovii next time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oscars are non agressive fish, agree with this dude, stick an adult Dovii in there and see what happens then....Nob


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> no offense but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I love the lack of reading by individuals on here. Please re-read my initial post and you will see me apologizing for NO PICS sheesh.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I always loved the attitude of some people that since piranhas killing a cichlid is wrong the piranhas should be killed by an even bigger cichlid. I'd need a snorkel if I was that deep in my own hypocrisy but some of you guys must have gills :laugh:


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

its funny that he tried to to try to prove a point...which he didnt prove. he used a pretty non-aggressive species, which was outnumbered...

i dont think tests like this should be done, but if they are, at least try to do something more fair or realistic.

try your 2 small piraya with a RD, Dovii, FH, or something that is actually aggressive.

my FH beat the crap out of all 5 of my Ps, and only got a small nip in return. none of the Ps died, but they were never the same after that. he caused them some severe mental trauma. they were twice his size too.

my little oscar isnt aggressive at all. my little convict is 100X more aggressive than the oscar.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

whoops.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> gamgenius said:
> 
> 
> > no offense but...
> ...


^^^I did read your initial post. The point is that this thread is a total waste of time to even start (espcially in the Lounge) without any pics. What was the point of the thread, other than to upset some people and waste the rest of our time?

Without pics, this goes straight to the Feeding Forum or the trash.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> > gamgenius said:
> ...










I was merely trying to inform and next time I will post a pic. I was simply curious as most on here are is all. Thanks for your opinion of my topic being worthless and trash as you say though. It was worth enough of your time to post I see.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Try a dovii next time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dovii's are sissy's to they hit about 7-9 inches.



Devon amazon said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Try a dovii next time
> ...


Find an Adult Dovii...Not many people have ADULT Dovii's. Mojo Does though



Puff said:


> its funny that he tried to to try to prove a point...which he didnt prove. he used a pretty non-aggressive species, which was outnumbered...
> 
> i dont think tests like this should be done, but if they are, at least try to do something more fair or realistic.
> 
> ...


Try that with a Rhom of Similar Size


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Jesus you people are mean and vidictive lol. On a post earlier about this I was curious, and for the most part people leaned towards an oscar beating up everything cause it's a fighting fish or something to that end. My friend is changing out his tank had a small oscar and instead of taking him to a store I decided to just try. As to you Puff and stating I'm trying to prove a point? LMAO when did I say I was proving anything???? I like how you have the imagination to just grab ideas and statements like that out of thin air. All I simply said is what happened. I'm not wearing some white coat with glasses doing studies. Sheesh he was there, my fish were hungry, why not see what happens??? Can't you guys just see it for what it is or do you always have to find some way to argue or judge what others do? I like how everyone's opinion around here they view as FACT and try to push it onto others as that.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

PLEASE DONT c*ck FIGHT WITH FISH...


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

throw yourself in next time. Hahaha.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Puff said:


> its funny that he tried to to try to prove a point...which he didnt prove. he used a pretty non-aggressive species, which was outnumbered...
> 
> i dont think tests like this should be done, but if they are, at least try to do something more fair or realistic.
> 
> ...


severe mental truama


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

its funny how some people here at PIRANHA-FURY start crying when a PIRANHA killa a CICHLID...

i mean cmon its a FUCKEN PIRANHA website...not cichlids-sucks.com

why is it i c more people here like cichlids than PIRANHA... if u like cichlids then why dont u go postwhore at a cichlid forum? instead of hating on everytime someone puts a cichlid in with a PIRANHA...

people clap when a RAT gets Pwned but when a Cichlid gets tore up they start whining and crying.... just for this reason i am going to get a Big FH and a Rd to prove to everyone what hapends when u mess with the FURY that piranhas unleash when they are hungry!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> its funny how some people here at PIRANHA-FURY start crying when a PIRANHA killa a CICHLID...
> 
> i mean cmon its a FUCKEN PIRANHA website...not cichlids-sucks.com
> 
> ...


Actually, I clap when someone reasies a healthy piranha, and to do so, you odnt need rats or cichlids. It's an ego thing to find it something it wouldnt normally eat for the pleasure of seeing something else die.

--Dan


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

And let me guess, you flew down to south america, studied the diet of ALL piranha and feed them exactly what they eat in the wild. If you ever fed them a gold fish you know you have done a terrible thing you ego dweller you







Cause goldfish don't exist down there in the wild.





















Next time confusious make a statement that doesn't make you look like a hypocrit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> And let me guess, you flew down to south america, studied the diet of ALL piranha and feed them exactly what they eat in the wild. If you ever fed them a gold fish you know you have done a terrible thing you ego dweller you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, all you need is a net and some goggles









--Dan


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> > And let me guess, you flew down to south america, studied the diet of ALL piranha and feed them exactly what they eat in the wild. If you ever fed them a gold fish you know you have done a terrible thing you ego dweller you
> ...


Lol and don't forget the waiters for all the SH#$ your wading through


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> its funny how some people here at PIRANHA-FURY start crying when a PIRANHA killa a CICHLID...
> 
> i mean cmon its a FUCKEN PIRANHA website...not cichlids-sucks.com
> 
> ...


just for that im goin to feed my QT a red belly







....... and i will laugh........ oh i will laugh









J-Rod


----------



## piranha keeper8094 (Jul 4, 2005)

cichilds

piranhas!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I always loved the attitude of some people that since piranhas killing a cichlid is wrong the piranhas should be killed by an even bigger cichlid. I'd need a snorkel if I was that deep in my own hypocrisy but some of you guys must have gills :laugh:
> [snapback]1102565[/snapback]​


LOL. We have a winner!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea... try a FH or dovii...:nod:


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the reason there are so many cichlid lovers on this site is because its such a damned good site. thats why. im a member at cichlidmadness, but there arent as many members there,thus there isnt as much to talk about. on this site we get ppl who like all kinds of fish, and learn from all the different combined experiences.

xenon runs a pretty sweet site, so obviously it draws in the crowds.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

what a fuckin waste









people like you piss me off. not becuase they feed cichlids to their piranhas or anything like that. but because they make it a big publicity stunt and is pretty obvious that you were just trying to piss some people off. That would be like me saying i just fed 5 little 2" caribes to my dovii. Im sure everybody would be really happy about that. and then say some lame bullshit about how it's just their natural diet in the wild. that's bullshit









*end of rant*


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Puff said:


> the reason there are so many cichlid lovers on this site is because its such a damned good site. thats why. im a member at cichlidmadness, but there arent as many members there,thus there isnt as much to talk about. on this site we get ppl who like all kinds of fish, and learn from all the different combined experiences.
> 
> xenon runs a pretty sweet site, so obviously it draws in the crowds.
> [snapback]1102938[/snapback]​


agree, im not a piranha owner myself but i love this site.

J-Rod


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

calm down lemmy..breath in..breath out..lol


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> what a fuckin waste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what would piss me off if you did that lemmy?
Id wanna punch you in the face. youd spend all that money on Caribas to do that?
Dammit man, Buy Reds, ther echeaper :rasp:


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If I can't sell my lil' red belly I'm going to toss him in with my gt and oscars and see how he gets owned. It won't be a fair fight, because the gt and oscars are bigger than him. But whatever - my fish, my choice, right? Besides... I already fed my first oscars tetras once or twice. This is just a tetra with some teeth, LOL.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Mettle said:


> If I can't sell my lil' red belly I'm going to toss him in with my gt and oscars and see how he gets owned. It won't be a fair fight, because the gt and oscars are bigger than him. But whatever - my fish, my choice, right? Besides... I already fed my first oscars tetras once or twice. This is just a tetra with some teeth, LOL.
> [snapback]1103036[/snapback]​












do it man and record it and put it on here. you can also send me your red for the "feed princess foundition"

J-Rod


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Honestly, who cares? Piranha wins, big deal. Cichlid wins, big deal. No one will be surprised or impressed no matter who wins.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i hate cichlids except for my jack dempsey


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

PuffPiff said:


> i hate cichlids except for my jack dempsey
> [snapback]1103136[/snapback]​


and i bet hes the only one you've owned


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> people like you piss me off. not becuase they feed cichlids to their piranhas or anything like that. but because they make it a big publicity stunt and is pretty obvious that you were just trying to piss some people off. That would be like me saying i just fed 5 little 2" caribes to my dovii. Im sure everybody would be really happy about that. and then say some lame bullshit about how it's just their natural diet in the wild. that's bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree... feeding live is one thing (and since almost everyone here has predatory fish, it's not even special), but bragging about it, or trying to piss others off is just plain pathetic. A desperate cry for attention - as if attention on a fish board is something to be proud of, especially when you get it in a way like this...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > people like you piss me off. not becuase they feed cichlids to their piranhas or anything like that. but because they make it a big publicity stunt and is pretty obvious that you were just trying to piss some people off. That would be like me saying i just fed 5 little 2" caribes to my dovii. Im sure everybody would be really happy about that. and then say some lame bullshit about how it's just their natural diet in the wild. that's bullshit
> ...


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

no i've owned several oscars and gt's but i fed them all to my rhom


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

DO IT METTLE!!lol.

he'd get some nips in, but would be oscar and GT food at the end of the day.


----------



## carlos1 (Jul 11, 2005)

Puff said:


> DO IT METTLE!!lol.
> 
> he'd get some nips in, but would be oscar and GT food at the end of the day.
> [snapback]1105006[/snapback]​


----------



## carlos1 (Jul 11, 2005)

lol
;lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

:laugh: then we'll feed your gt and oscar to my 11' rhom :laugh:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

:laugh: piont being who fuckin cares there is always somthing bigger out there...


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> :laugh: then we'll feed your gt and oscar to my 11' rhom :laugh:
> [snapback]1105037[/snapback]​


whats a GT?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont even care anymore whats fed to what

long as you quarantine it


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> what a fuckin waste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You finished that wrong. You should of said *end of my ignorant rant*

As I've already stated, I did it for reasons other than to piss people off. If you would of read anything I wrote down you would understand. Instead you can't control your temper, jump to conclusions and flat out accuse. This is also known to be pre-judging someone otherwise known as prejudice. That is why I stated that you were being ignorant in your rant.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i dont even care anymore whats fed to what
> 
> long as you quarantine it
> 
> ...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > what a fuckin waste
> ...


What do you mean by ignorant rant? sir, if anybody here is ignorant, it is you. What reason did you do this for? To be a little attention whore? O yes, brilliant reason there. honestly, STFU and stop trying to act innocent.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> > lemmywinks said:
> ...










it is foolish to converse with others who won't listen to you.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 doode your so cool can i be you?

so i can off my self and rid the world of another idiot....


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> CROSSHAIR223 doode your so cool can i be you?
> 
> so i can off my self and rid the world of another idiot....
> [snapback]1105430[/snapback]​
























This from a guy who was pouting last month and said he was gone and screw this site. Your name doesn't even account for sh*t lol and as to ridding the world of an idiot I'd say you do........but then you come back.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

guys, crosshair didnt do this for the reason everyone makes it out to be. from what i recall, the oscar was gonna get tossed if crosshair didnt take it off his friend. whether that would have been better or not is up to you. but dont go so hard on him. he's explained himself, and didnt mean to start all this. i dont agree with it. but still.

AK- you just raised the masculinity of this thread, congrats man








you complain about ppl feeding this and that, then say "then feed your baby GT and O to my 11" rhom..."

well at least we know something in your house is over 3" long...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Not to add fuel to the fire but nismodriver who's the idiot that keeps getting their car broken into?? Who's the idiot who leave's his IPOD and face on the seat??? Hmmm I believe that was you and it was the second car you have had broken into. Both my Acura TL and prelude have never been broken into :rasp: Then again I don't leave things on the seat either.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Not to add fuel to the fire but nismodriver who's the idiot that keeps getting their car broken into?? Who's the idiot who leave's his IPOD and face on the seat??? Hmmm I believe that was you and it was the second car you have had broken into. Both my Acura TL and prelude have never been broken into :rasp: Then again I don't leave things on the seat either.
> [snapback]1105435[/snapback]​


Thats this Guy ...Susp3nc3, not Nismo .....Good Try though







better come up with something stronger than that, Nismo is quite the Debate-er (Im not being sarcastic)


----------



## carlos1 (Jul 11, 2005)

my piranha is eating a texas cichlid


----------



## carlos1 (Jul 11, 2005)

lol


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

carlos1 said:


> my piranha is eating a texas cichlid
> [snapback]1105446[/snapback]​





> lol


I love how Carlos0 laughs at his own jokes


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> > Not to add fuel to the fire but nismodriver who's the idiot that keeps getting their car broken into?? Who's the idiot who leave's his IPOD and face on the seat??? Hmmm I believe that was you and it was the second car you have had broken into. Both my Acura TL and prelude have never been broken into :rasp: Then again I don't leave things on the seat either.
> ...


Wasn't it he who last month said screw us all and left???? If I am wrong then I apologize. Last thing I wanna do is place blame on someone. Either way I find it funny he has to fall back on 5th grader comebacks of can he be as cool as I. Lol thanks for the memory at least. And I hope he debates with better luck than he has with cars.


----------



## carlos1 (Jul 11, 2005)

no it is


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i THINK i remember that...but there's been a few.

clintard leonard has gone down in flames a couple of times...lol


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Not to add fuel to the fire but nismodriver who's the idiot that keeps getting their car broken into?? Who's the idiot who leave's his IPOD and face on the seat??? Hmmm I believe that was you and it was the second car you have had broken into. Both my Acura TL and prelude have never been broken into :rasp: Then again I don't leave things on the seat either.
> [snapback]1105435[/snapback]​


um actually you are proving your stupidity right now, my car was proken into once 5 years ago and my stereo was stolen, i dont even waste money on sh*t like ipods..

god damn you are a stupid tool


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> > Not to add fuel to the fire but nismodriver who's the idiot that keeps getting their car broken into?? Who's the idiot who leave's his IPOD and face on the seat??? Hmmm I believe that was you and it was the second car you have had broken into. Both my Acura TL and prelude have never been broken into :rasp: Then again I don't leave things on the seat either.
> ...


LMFAO..wrong guy


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I just went and checked, and uhhh yeah







I was an assclown on that one. I got the avatar screwed up in my head and thought that was you who got broken into. I apologize, as I have to admit I was in the wrong on that and yeah lol thanks for the calling of "tool" though.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Must have been fun to watch, I did the same with my 3 rbp's. smallest one is about 2.5", largest is about 4.5", they owned a 7 inch oscar


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > CROSSHAIR223 said:
> ...


lol got your appology thanks


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry, I was the tool in those responses.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Sorry, I was the tool in those responses.
> [snapback]1105491[/snapback]​


and yes i did flip last month over a couple of things but took some time off the site to let all the annoying little things stop bothering me.. my flipping out was also partially my sick twisted humor, i thought it would be funny to start one of those dramatic "screw you guys im leaving threads", it was pretty much a joke but i was seriously pissed about a few things that have since then been worked out.. i was also surprised by some of the response in that thread, it kind of showed who some of my real comrades on p-fury are..

and yes you were a tool but its ok i can forgive you, most of us are tools at some point, some of us are tools all the time..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

carlos1 said:


> my piranha is eating a texas cichlid
> [snapback]1105446[/snapback]​


lol my piranha is eating Texas!

hungry bastage


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

glad to see you guys kiss and make up


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> carlos1 said:
> 
> 
> > my piranha is eating a texas cichlid
> ...


that's because he is the only one who thinks they are funny


----------



## piranha keeper8094 (Jul 4, 2005)

you should take some pics of the piranhas eating it


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> You finished that wrong. You should of said *end of my ignorant rant*
> 
> As I've already stated, I did it for reasons other than to piss people off. If you would of read anything I wrote down you would understand. Instead you can't control your temper, jump to conclusions and flat out accuse. This is also known to be pre-judging someone otherwise known as prejudice. That is why I stated that you were being ignorant in your rant.
> [snapback]1105366[/snapback]​


also I would just like to add, why would you say "One oscar down more to come" if you were not just trying to piss people off or just be an attention whore?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Honestly? I was just teasing hence the







And secondly, I didn't think people would get that upset so dammmmmmmn easy. One thing is for certain. It's too easy to get you guys going. You guys would hang your mothers if she talked about your cichlids and they're just fish!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ok carlos you're lieing


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Aaronic said:


> whats a GT?
> [snapback]1105308[/snapback]​


GT stands for green terror... But I won't even begin to talk about how saums have been mis-labeled and presented as something they're not for the last little bit.



Puff said:


> well at least we know something in your house is over 3" long...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, Puff... You owned that guy.



CROSSHAIR223 said:


> You guys would hang your mothers if she talked about your cichlids and they're just fish!
> [snapback]1105592[/snapback]​


I'd smack the teeth right out of the b!tch! WORD.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

what a useless thread. it'd be somewhat understandable if there were pictures to share or proof to give. but there's nothing. stop feeding the nimrod trolls, people. they get off on upsetting people with their idiotic antics.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

and puff this conversation is over if you ever come to the ak i'll smack you in the face with 9" of limp dick ok.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well it obviously wouldnt be your dick, so the fact that you would be waving around some other guys c*ck just baffles me







...you dirty pervert.

i picture you being one of those kids in highschool that would hide in the boys changeroom at lunch, just to watch them get undressed. then you try and act like the bigman...on the internet. LOL @ AK


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You guys suck


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

fucken stupid canadians they never get it do they??????


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

refered to puff and yes only puff thanks


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

AK STFU and stop your









its great that your only ammunition now is the fact that im canadian. LMAO. man, you're a joke. if you got nothing to say STFU and dont say anything, instead of turning this into a nationality thing. we've had enough of this lately. all we need is your newbie ass starting even more of it.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> You guys suck
> [snapback]1105996[/snapback]​


Because some people here blow


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wait...the oscar lost?







obviously dude...what did you think would happen


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

this is a great thread


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

PuffPiff said:


> this is a great thread
> [snapback]1106453[/snapback]​


No, it's not... In fact, it's an eyesore: not because of the topic at hand (in the end that's up to everyone individually to decide), but because of how it deteriorated into a flaming fest
.
No need to keep this open any longer...


----------

